# GPU-Z hangs or locks computer



## allesok (Apr 24, 2009)

GPU-Z 0.3.3 hangs and locks the computer.
GPU-Z 0.2.1 gives the error message:
"Could not start driver. The system cannot find the file specified."

What can I do?

XP Pro SP2 in English with all updates, ATI Radeon X300/X550/1050 Series.

allesok


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

Are you using any Kaspersky products?


----------



## allesok (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes. Internet Security 7.0.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

Not sure if it is exactly the same, but here is the fix for Kaspersky Internet Secuirty 8 (2009)



> Open Kaspersky Internet Secuirty
> 
> Go to System Security on the left
> 
> ...



KIS 7 is much the same, otherwise, download the latest update from their site, your KIS7 key will continue to work on KIS2009, (its what I did  )


----------



## allesok (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for a very quick reply. It worked.
In Kaspersky Internet Security 7.0:
Click on the left side in main window: "Settings"
Click to the left in the opened window:
"Threats and exclusions" -> "Trusted zone" -> "Add"
Then browse to and add ...\GPU-Z.0.3.3.exe
Click "Edit" and mark all boxes.

Kind regards
allesok


----------

